# RIP: Marie-Claire Alain



## StlukesguildOhio

Damn!! I just discovered that Marie-Claire Alain, the French organist and organ teacher passed away today. Alain (August 10, 1926 - February 26, 2013) recorded the complete organ works of J.S. Bach three times, and also recorded the complete works of over a dozen other major composers for the organ, as well as many individual important works. She was the most-recorded organist in the world, with over 260 recordings in her catalogue. I had only recently picked up Alain's second recorded cycle of Bach's organ works:










... a masterful recording that I was only just working my way through. Her death coming while I was frequently listening to her work seems disturbingly close.

Damn!


----------



## Ukko

I got the word at rmcr this PM. I have owned for decades several LPs of French music featuring her playing. She seemed a fixture in recordings from Europe with organ parts.


----------



## ptr

Very sad news indeed! I heard her play several times in the 90's and early 00's, precious memories, her recorded legacy is vast and a small consolation for the organ lovers..

/ptr


----------



## Art Rock

RIP.
I will always treasure her CD with organ works by her brother Jehan, who fell in WW 2.


----------



## starthrower

RIP To a great musician.


----------

